# WANT TO BUY: Malibu X-Factor or Stealth



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

I cannot find a Stealth or X-factor anywhere around here. Anyone know of one for sale? If it has a rudder - even better.

Thanks


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

shkad14 said:


> I cannot find a Stealth or X-factor anywhere around here. Anyone know of one for sale? If it has a rudder - even better.
> 
> Thanks


You mean one of these?


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's the one. You sellin? I'll come pick it up today.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

shkad14 said:


> That's the one. You sellin? I'll come pick it up today.


 
Not for sale, but there are 2 more white ones in Pcola. Not sure if they are for sale either. You may have to just order one from the net. Personally if you like this kind of yak, I would go for the 14' stealth. It has a better storage layout in the cockpit. Very versatile. The xfactor is good, but I think the stealth 14 is way better. The stealth 12 is a bit small for bigger water.


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

BUMP... Just in case

Still looking


----------

